# Caja directa



## pepomogar (Mar 11, 2008)

Disculpen la molestia, quisiera saber si alguien me podría facilitar el diagrama de una caja directa, de preferencia pasiva.

Gracias.


----------



## Dano (Mar 11, 2008)

Espero que hayas buscado en google.....

Bueno aqui te paso un link

http://www.sound.whsites.net/project35.htm


----------



## pepomogar (Mar 12, 2008)

Muchas gracias es justo lo que andaba buscando. Sabes tal vez que transformador debería emplear para obtener una buena calidad en la caja pasiva?


----------



## Dano (Mar 12, 2008)

Personalmente haría la activa porque no necesita transformador. Ademas el esquema que te pasé tiene la opción se alimentarse desde la mezcladora (si dispone de alimentación fantasma)

El problema del transformador es que debe ser ultralineal, es muy dificil de conseguir pero no imposible


----------



## pepomogar (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok muchas gracias de nuevo creo que entonces empezare con la activa. Cualquier duda espero poder hacerla llegar aquí sin ser una molestia.

Gracias otra vez


----------



## Pablo16 (Dic 22, 2008)

Hola. 

Necesito armar una caja directa, me gusta la activa por el tema del transformador pero tengo dudas con respecto a la alimentacion Phantom.







Donde se conecta el XLR macho?

Debe ir conectado a una de las entradas de Microfono XLR de la mezcladora?

Cuantas cajas de estas podría alimentar al mismo tiempo?

Afecta en algo cambiar las baterias por una fuente de 18v?

Saludos y Gracias.


----------



## manu_sonata (Dic 22, 2008)

disculpen mi ignorancia,, pero que es una caja directa?


----------



## Pablo16 (Dic 22, 2008)

Este tipo de cajas transformadorrman la señal de una fuente no balanceada en balanceada, con lo cual puedes así usar hasta 100 mts de cable sin ruido.

La idea principal es la de eliminar ruidos en conexiones de intrumentos musicales y cosa así. Yo lo entendería tambien como un filtro.

Saludos.


----------



## eduardo0701 (Oct 20, 2010)

saludos
quisiera hacerme una caja pasiva. y pues he visto el diagrama que aparece en el link del pricipio del tema, pero quisiera saber si alguno me suministra detalles precisos del tranformador, 
he escuchado que un de 16v me sirve, pero quisiera tener mas datos
soy un poco novato  en esto
agradezco muchisimo su ayuda


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 21, 2010)

Pablo16 dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Necesito armar una caja directa, me gusta la activa por el tema del transformador pero tengo dudas con respecto a la alimentacion Phantom.
> 
> ...


 
Si, se conecta el los Cannon de entrada de Mic, y con respecto al voltaje, los AO necesitan de un voltaje simetrico (+ y - Vcc)

Saludos



eduardo0701 dijo:


> saludos
> quisiera hacerme una caja pasiva. y pues he visto el diagrama que aparece en el link del pricipio del tema, pero quisiera saber si alguno *me suministra detalles precisos del tranformador, *
> he escuchado que un de 16v me sirve, pero quisiera tener mas datos
> soy un poco novato en esto
> agradezco muchisimo su ayuda


 
Parte del articulo original, *El transformador es 1:1, y debe tener una capacidad de operación de 600 ohmios (o superior).*

Saludos!!


----------



## marquezesteban (Sep 24, 2011)

Hola amigo, se que el tema es viejo pero muy interesante, le hago una consulta, segun el esquema del proyecto el capacitor C2 y C3 es de 22 micro pero que tipo de capacitor es porque ceramico seria un valor que no existe.. Gracias de antemano


----------



## leandro_or (May 24, 2012)

hola... tengo algunas dudas al respecto...

1) seria posible aislar las tierras de la señal balanceada con la no-balanceada???
 con una llave lift-gnd

2) seria posible adaptar la entrada para una señal balanceada XLR???

3) seria posible agregar algun atenuador de entrada ???
 digamos algo como 0db/-20db????

esta muy bueno el proyecto para hacerlo... pero me gustaria ver si alguien sabe como se podrian agregar esos detallitos...

gracias


----------

